# I seriously hate boating



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

I seriously love and hate boating. I am trying to finish my thesis to get a masters degree in engineering, and all I've been doing is watching kayaking videos and longing for the snow to melt. I focus for like 20 minutes, then watch 40 minutes of videos, and repeat. I even started a list of my favorite videos.

Damn this addicting sport!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mattoak said:


> I seriously love and hate boating. I am trying to finish my thesis to get a masters degree in engineering, and all I've been doing is watching kayaking videos and longing for the snow to melt. I focus for like 20 minutes, then watch 40 minutes of videos, and repeat. I even started a list of my favorite videos.
> 
> Damn this addicting sport!


If the internet had existed when I was going to school I bet I never would have finished. Hang in there!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

mattoak said:


> I focus for like 20 minutes, then watch 40 minutes of videos, and repeat. I even started a list of my favorite videos.



I use this to maintain some focus.

SelfControl

That's for a Mac. Similar exist for PC.

As you can tell I don't block the Buzz, but quite a few others. Then turn up the tunes and get shit done.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> I use this to maintain some focus.
> 
> SelfControl


Whoa, that's serious!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

The Self Control App, I think I need it! I was ok before I found the Buzz, now I'm constantly distracted. I even thought about unsubsribing to all my threads, but I just can't get my self to do it! I need some form of self-control either real or cyber...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

You can set the time frame and select the websites you can't visit. So I block several for anywhere from three hours to all day. 

Digital distraction is bad for work. So I do what I must. 

My high paying job as a part time moderator precludes me from blocking the Buzz..


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I just read car/ truck/ jeep magazines when I was in school.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Please post the list of your favorite videos.

SD


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

These two are good:
The Unlimiting Factor on Vimeo
Means of Production (2008) on Vimeo

I really like this guys Cross Strokin videos:
Cross Strokin': Episode 1 - Road Tripping on Vimeo
Even though they are mostly OC boaters I think the videos are great....cross strokin 1 and cross strokin 4 are my favorites.


----------

